# New 29gal. need advice!



## squidgetyo12 (May 19, 2010)

I have done a lot of reading and research and purchased a 29 gal. starter kit from my LFS. The kit contained the tank, salt, heater, test kit, hydrometer, lights, and a Bio-wheel filter. I have since purchased a koralia nano and plan on getting another one soon. I plan on having a FOWLR with live sand for substrate and about 35 lbs of live rock and no sump due to budget. Is there anything else i should add on to this setup? I am on a budget and any purchase over about $75 may take a while for me to get.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I would look at getting a Hang On Skimmer like a CPR BackPak and with good flow and a good skimmer the filter wont be necessary IMO and then I would look at getting a refractometer because hydrometers tend to be inacurate and inconsistent IMO. I almost forgot a good Master test kit like the API's and I would start out with RO/DI water even tho you are not planning reef at this time. I myself would never setup a tank over 20 gallons without useing a sump as it gives you added water volume, better skimmer choices, a place to top off, and a place for heater along with the fact you wont see the water level change in your display as it will only happen in the sump/fuge. I would get your tank drilled and then you would only need like a 15-20 gallon tank with 3 baffles siliconed in place.


----------



## squidgetyo12 (May 19, 2010)

alright thank you very much, could you give me an estimate on how much that would probably cost me?


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

If you have a lot if LR and a sand bed of at least 1.5 inches, you won't even need a filter. But since you have it already, it certainly can't hurt for water flow purposes. Koralias are great, so good choice there. IMO, the most important things you could get right now are an API Master test kit and a RO/DI unit. There's a fairly cheap RO unit on Drs. Fosters and Smith online, but check them out and see what you like. Buy the best one you can afford. Water Purification: Aquarium Reverse Osmosis Systems

Getting a RO unit was the best thing I ever did for my tanks.

What kind of fish are you thinking about getting?


----------



## squidgetyo12 (May 19, 2010)

Thank you ladyonyx. The filter that came with the tank is actually in the lid that came on it so i figured i could use it and it wouldnt hurt. I wanted to get an ocellaris clownfish, and a firefish goby to start after the cycle is all done. Later i was thinking about getting either a red tail filefish or matted filefish, i really like tilefish and triggerfish but triggers get too big and are too aggressive for the other types of fish i like.


----------

